# Goodbye guys



## The Bishop (May 2, 2011)

I had enough. I can't take it any more, I'll take like 17 clonazepam pills in a row along with three bottles of beer (being already drunk) and get myself out of this misery. I wish that's toxic enough to kill me and not leave my in a coma or something like that but I don't think so. I won't miss you guys. In fact, I wish I hadn't ever met you. This FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT is not a replacement for a life. I'm drunk, extremely lonely, extremely frustrated, crying... I feel nothing but hopelessness, fear and nonreality. All I wanted is a hug, some empathy, some understanding, some fun. This night I had the exact opposite, and I feel like the universe just took a huge shit over me.

The only thing I hope is that my parents, and specially my little sister won't take it so bad. The only thing that's near to stop me is her, but still...

God doesn't exist, and if he does, is a FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT. Well, that's more than obvious.

PD: Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Live the life I didn't have, enjoy love, enjoy waking up with motivation, enjoy having real friends, enjoy making and listining to music, enjoy taking a long trip around the world. Enjoy the sound of crickets at midnight, enjoy the smell of wet grass. Enjoy your jobs. Enjoy every little moment. Enjoy the wind hitting your face, enjoy waking up with the sunlight. Enjoy laughing from your heart. Enjoy having some fun with your friends. Enjoy every conversation, enjoy your parents and your relatives. Enjoy the sea, the beach, nature, everything that I lost so long ago. I miss that so much and I know it won't never be the same. Enjoy feeling that all your life is still to be lived. Is just too late for me. JUST LIVE.


----------



## Surreal_Life (Sep 2, 2010)

There are many stories in the recovery section of people who thought they couldn't recover but did.
You'll never recover if you're dead.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Bishop listen to me.

If you do something stupid to yourself think about what you'll put your family through, especially your younger sister. What if the trauma caused her depersonalization...is that fair to her?

Pleaser Bishop, wait until tomorrow once your sober and clear headed and you'll realize it would have been a mistake to harm yourself.

Please don't do anything to yourself, im willing to talk to you and be your friend.

Your not at rock bottom, your just in a little depression state, and it's ok to feel that way.

My email is [email protected]

Were gonna get through this man, don't worry


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Instead of blaming God for your pain, maybe you should turn to him instead. Call a suicide line. NOW. You definitely shouldn't do this to your family. They won't be ok if you choose this. The pain never goes away from a suicide.
I suffered with MAJOR DP for a long grueling time and now I am fine. Stop making this about yourself!!!!!!!!! There are so many others out there who know and understand your pain. It's not an easy road to take but recovery will come in time if you let it.


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

What?? Noo! there is ALWAYS hope, don't do this! You will be happy again one day, nothing is forever


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Bishop..I don't know very much about you but I can relate to the depth of pain and misery you are feeling right now. You will get through this period but right now you need to reach out for medical assistance. You need to go to hospital so they can help you.

PLEASE ring for help.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

Suicide isn't the answer. Ever. Nothing makes suicide an option.

I know you've heard this before, but just listen. Don't do it. I know you feel you can't get away, but you can if you just try. You are an extremely strong person, one of the best on earth I would say. Anyone that can get through this alive is an example of a perfect human being, and putting a stop to your life would be the worst thing you could do. You may feel unreal, but that will change if you learn to distract yourself from its clutches.

Please, you can get better. Call a suicide line. I don't know you, but I know that you shouldn't do this.


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

he was last active 4 mintutes after this post.... i doubt he saw any of this


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

guess his mind was already made


----------



## HurricaneSeb (May 23, 2011)

I really hope you didn't, and if you want to talk or to unload all of your problems, i can handle it, and i'm very patient and sympathetic cause i know the shit people with DP have to go through.
my email: [email protected]


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I sent him a message yesterday but it seems he's not been online.

I hope he's okay


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe he tried to but has been taken to hospital or something? Maybe his family will send a message on here?


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope no one gets offended by me saying this, but I'll be praying.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

does anyone know if hes okay >


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

why you need to open a thread before you kill yourself?


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Avalanche (Apr 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Realiity (Apr 26, 2009)

I really hope he is okay. He hasn't been active.


----------



## hughie2far (Aug 25, 2008)

The Bishop said:


> I had enough. I can't take it any more, I'll take like 17 clonazepam pills in a row along with three bottles of beer (being already drunk) and get myself out of this misery. I wish that's toxic enough to kill me and not leave my in a coma or something like that but I don't think so. I won't miss you guys. In fact, I wish I hadn't ever met you. This FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT is not a replacement for a life. I'm drunk, extremely lonely, extremely frustrated, crying... I feel nothing but hopelessness, fear and nonreality. All I wanted is a hug, some empathy, some understanding, some fun. This night I had the exact opposite, and I feel like the universe just took a huge shit over me.
> 
> The only thing I hope is that my parents, and specially my little sister won't take it so bad. The only thing that's near to stop me is her, but still...
> 
> ...


----------



## hughie2far (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know about Bishop? If u are still around Bishop, please hang in there. It's not easy, I know, but there are lots of us going through the same with DP/DR. Have faith in yourself.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

I doubt he's ok. He hasn't been active since that post. Too bad we cant get info. It's a shame too. Looks like his birthday is coming up. He is/was so young.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

kaitlyn_b said:


> I doubt he's ok. He hasn't been active since that post. Too bad we cant get info. It's a shame too. Looks like his birthday is coming up. He is/was so young.


I know







I was so sad to see this post and I really hope that he didn't kill himself. It's so sad and such a waste because dp truly is a temporary state. It does get so much better. Poor guy.


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's hoping you didn't fucking do it.
Life is quite challenging at times, but in the end it's all worthwhile.
Rather than let yourself drown in the hopelessness, try to think positive, and remain upbeat.
I know it's hell, and this is bullshit, but think "I'm not alone in this."
Congratulate yourself when you get through each and everyday.
Think to yourself, "Wow. I had the will power to fight. I'll own tomorrow as well, I just know it."
I'm not going to throw god in your face, or anything, but think about this. 
Your existence was planned out, as part of some greater destiny, otherwise you wouldn't have come into being.
You've got your own story to tell, and dying prematurely isn't gonna let that happen.
Maybe you should look into the fact that maybe your depersonalization was meant to occur, so you could look back and realize you've taken so much for granted, if that were the case.

Don't let that spark die.

Best Wishes.


----------

